# Help with knee guards: IXS Flow vs IXS Dagger vs Leatt 3DF 5.0 vs Fox Launch Pro



## 666pluto (Apr 15, 2016)

I gave up the idea of pressure suite for now, but I'm in a need for knee pads, trying to balance between comfort & good protection.
I'm a new rider, doing XC trails in a forest near my home. average temperatures in the summer are around 64-91 Fahrenheit.

I tried all 4 pads at local stores in the last few days. I'm having a hard time to decide between them! what do you guys think?

-*IXS Flow *was the most comfortable of all, could easily forget I'm wearing it! but i have a feeling it won't protect very well from falls on rocks or hard surface, feels a bit vulnerable! tried searching online for crash experiences, found only one with negative review, didn't do very well in protecting the knee. can anyone comment on crashes with this guards?
-*Leatt Knee Guard 3DF 5.0*. tried them today, was very impressed. felt like a good combination of the flow & the dagger in terms of comfort, dealing with heat & protection. 
-*Fox Racing Launch Pro Knee-Shin*. I will place this 1st in terms of protection, but third in terms of comfort after the flow the the 3df. I will feel more confident riding with this guard, but even though it's comfortable enough, it will feel kind of hot in the summer days! 
-*IXS Dagger * was next to the flow, looked & felt bulkier with extra smallish "shin" guard. I'm sure it will give better protection compared to the flow, but in terms of comfort it's not even close! i think this was the less comfortable pad I tried.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

I have the IXS Cleavers (same as the daggers less shin)


*Ive written abit of a write up in a thread further down

Love em, crash tested and only have a mark above the pad. Crash good enough to fracture my wrist and break my Met parachute..

Have slid down rocks and dirt and they stayed put.


I did find the first couple of rides in them a little sore and tight, but once they have stretched out and you are used to wearing them, they are more than fine.



However, I am more gravity orientated, looking for pretty much maximum protection.
I have yet to try any other pads on the trails.


----------



## 666pluto (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks, but since I can't find and try them at local stores in my country, i prefer not to buy them. I prefer to feel the pads myself first. shipment takes to long & costs to much to return in case I don't like them.

since no other feedback, i guess tomorrow I will just buy the Leatt 3DF 5.0. 

also, i bought the bell super 2r few hours ago, feels great!


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

They were something I was looking at, but wanted shin protection as well (hence the cleavers)
Also wanted hard outer shell and velcro/adjustable straps.. biggest fail of most slip on pads, is they slip off when you slip down a mountain on your knees.


----------



## cannondave (Mar 3, 2014)

I have the Flow's they do me fine, see my post about getting the right pads.. they are super comfy and perfect for me at the moment ( no rocks or pointy stuff..!! )
When I get a bit more aggressive then an upgrade will be due..!!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I have worn the IXS cleavers for 2 seasons and I am very pleased. Very comfortable and durable. Prior to that I used SixSixOnes Evos and KyleStraits. I found that the mesh with both these knee pads kept wearing and tearing and the foam popped out... maybe they improved on this weakness but after continuous repair and replacement I switched to IXS.


----------



## 666pluto (Apr 15, 2016)

I couldn't find the cleaver anywhere locally, so i passed on them. it's very important for me to try before buy.

So this is what I ended up buying yesterday & this morning (from local stores, these are just links in general):
Bell super 2R MIPS
Fox Racing Launch Pro Knee Guards 
Fox Racing Titan Pro Elbow Guards
FOX DEMO MTB BIKE PANTS 
full gloves I bought with the bike.

Tomorrow morning will do my first ride with all the gear & start practicing trail riding with more confident .

thank you again for your comments .


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

anybody seen the new ixs carve evo around? the 2016 carve is supposed to have fixed the velcro tear issue also some extra protection above the knee!


----------



## Track_Master (Nov 30, 2013)

I have been using the IXS Flows for3-4 months; so far I like them! Very comfortable for all day pedaling. They use a slow expansion foam inserts, which I think work fine for trail riding. For lift access riding, i'd recommend going with something with more protection.


----------

